# Adopting a 1 1/2 year old female GSD



## raggdoll (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello all, first post here. Will a female still be able to bond with a new owner at this age?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Of course!!! Great age to get a dog. Strong fair and consistent leadership and she will be your best bud in no time.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I adopted my rescue boy at 3 yrs and he is super affectionate and loyal. Even more so than the one I purchased from a breeder at 8 weeks.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Absolutely! My female is that age now. She's so wide open to every new experience. If she is healthy and does not have any bad experiences behind her -YOU are the best gift she could hope for I adopted a 2 year old previously and it worked out fine.

She will probably be uncertain for a while - whole new world thing - there are many very experienced posters here that will help you with specific behavior questions. Use the heck out of this site - there are many methods to accomplish anything, so - take what makes good solid sense to you - do some review of the multitude of training videos online that are free and be firm always - but, bonding and developing your relationship with her, everyday habits and routine are #1. Let her know "she's HOME". Keep things calm, hard to do for holidays, but it's important.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

My rescue gsd is potentially 6-8 years old and he joined the household without skipping a beat even after 8 months with a foster family. It's doable!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

This is a young dog! I've seen _geriatric _rescued dogs bond very deeply with their new people -- this breed has an amazing capacity to connect, at any age.

There's a wonderful booklet by Patricia McConnell called "Love Has No Age Limit," about adopting an adult dog. She's a first-rate PhD behaviorist who writes great stuff for dog owners--this booklet is targeted at adopters of adult rescued dogs. I highly recommend it as you prepare to get your new girl. It's full of tips and suggestions.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Love-Limit-Welcoming-Adopted-into-Your/dp/1891767143[/ame]


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Willy was four when I pulled her out of the animal shelter. She bonded with me on the ride home. 

She has owned me for two years now and you would think I had given birth to her!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Yes, she will. I've fostered a range of ages and adopted a few. They all bonded with me.


----------



## raggdoll (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------

